# ...Not a good day tarpon fishing...



## Poontangler (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## flatzcrazy (Feb 5, 2013)

Poontangler said:


> View attachment 75512


That sucks


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

What caused that?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Poontangler, is that your boat?


----------



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

Either cut off by another car or fell asleep at the wheel


----------



## Poontangler (Jul 13, 2017)

Yep, coming over the hump of the Howard Franklin, someones bedliner flew off their truck, a small car hit it and swerved into me hitting them, they spun around and hit the trailer wheel, I guess digging under it and flipping the trailer up and throwing the boat off...the hull survived by the looks of things, just lots of glass work to be done, the trailer has extensive damage, as well as some motor damage but just in the steering somehow, I'm guessing something got bent, and truck most likely totaled...the funny thing is everything stayed hooked up trailer hitch wise, just twisted it all, and was driveable afterwards, where the car hit was where my straps were and it sheered off, or else I think the boat would have stayed on the trailer, but I guess these things can flip really easy being so light...super bummed...


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

That’s terrible. Hope things get fixed quick.


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’ (Jul 25, 2018)

Sorry to see that. Hope all insurance and everything helps out


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

That sucks. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

In a split second....Yikes. I hope your vehicle; trailer and boat all get fixed properly and quickly. It is fishing time.

A few days ago, another car (inside lane) and I, in the outermost of 3 lanes, both decided we wanted to move to the center lane simultaneously. When we both realized what the other was doing, we each swerved back into our original lanes. The quick movement made my van lean and jerk back and forth like never before. All was well, but it amazed me how instantly that sort of thing can happen. Wheew.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Sorry to hear that man. The Howard Frankenstein is a mad house to drive with a trailer. 
Once you get her all fixed up, ditch the gunnel strap and get a pair of stainless ratchet tiedowns for the transom. They are well worth the $100


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Bad deal man. Wishing you the best in your journey to get it back on the water.


----------



## Poontangler (Jul 13, 2017)

Still don't really know how it happened and if that is what happened with the strap, but now that you mentioned it, those straps make much more sense! If anyone has ever had a situation like this happen, please chime in to maybe help give me insight about how to go about the insurances or any info on maybe getting it all fixed up in one spot type thing in the Tampa Bay area...I am still waiting on boat insurance to contact me as it seems to be separate from truck and a holiday weekend...I have guys that do work on my boat and are very good, but that's all mainly side work for them, and insurance will probably recommend another route...if anyone has recommendations for this area on a company that is great for all services and deals with insurance that would make me feel better than just giving it up to the unknown...thanks all I know you feel my pain


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Boats can be repaired/replaced, glad you weren't hurt.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Glad no one was hurt!


----------



## Surfrat59 (Mar 30, 2021)

Ouch! Any follow up on repairs, hope nisurance adequately covered your mishap...


----------



## Poontangler (Jul 13, 2017)

It ended up taking about 2 1/2 months and 3 different shops to get it all fixed up. Didn’t end up being that bad, considering how brutal it was and looks. Lots of fiberglass damage on the corners of bottom and edge where rub rail hit something and broke rub rail as well. Engine had small ding in prop, but had to have engine removed to have the steering cable replaced as it was all bent up and inoperable. The trailer was almost replaced but insurance decided to fix it. New front tongue, surprising the ball stayed hooked up the whole time instead of popping off it just completely twisted with the boat. New fenders and minor stuff. Brand new axel with torsion axels and vortex hubs. And that’s about it really. Went thru my insurance, Progressive, which I have for my truck too, and they were great! They had an adjuster out that next Monday I believe, and she was awesome. Really looked it over and gave me money for every little scratch. Then she worked with and overseen the repairs at each shop in which I took it to some of the best people in Tampa bay, and she had a relationship with them and got it going as fast as possible and was in close contact with me the whole time. Highly recommend them actually. Went thru my insurance immediately, even though the accident was the fault of a few other vehicles. Sucks to go thru all that just to get it back to “normal”. The truck was actually totaled as well due to the front axel being bent and some body damage of course. But what’s crazy about all this, is I actually drove the truck and boat home! Road workers fork lift slammed that thing back on the trailer, and had me move it out the way, and I was like damn, well it’s driving right now with bent axels on both trailer and truck. And I said screw it, I’m just gonna take her home nice and slow on the back roads. All in all the boat survived and cost about $16k, they gave me $10k for the truck and was around $6k for the repairs on boat motor trailer. I got really lucky and hope this never happens to anyone’s sled!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I can't count how many bad Tarpon trips I've had but you win. Hope your ok. I know you'll get back


----------

